# Super rare introducing the1963 Schwinn Stingray original printing block



## vastingray (Apr 26, 2019)

Super rare piece introducing the 1963 Schwinn Stingray  wooden printing block


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 26, 2019)

Does it work?


----------



## vastingray (Apr 26, 2019)

Jaxon said:


> Does it work?



Oh ya I’m sure it would I’m not really sure of the process tho


----------



## videoranger (Apr 30, 2019)

Came across this article you might enjoy:
https://www.collectorsweekly.com/articles/treasure-trove-of-movie-ads/


----------

